# My new 6 weeks old puppy has ticks..



## Sm1198 (Oct 9, 2017)

I need help,my new baby had alot of small ticks on him which i removed,but i fear i may have left some out and they may lay eggs and come back...other than this he has 1 tick each in his ears,i tried removing it with tweezers but no success...i have to take him to the vet tomorrow evening for his first shots,so should i wait for the vet to remove it..should i clean him with a wet towel having disinfectant or what as its night time here ?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Just make sure that you got all the ticks on him (except for the two in his ears). A female tick lays gobs of eggs! I had a tick infested house after my darling twin brother took my Irish Setter for a swim at midnight behind the museum of science and industry in Hyde Park! It took me 3 years to finally get them out of the house. They would lay their eggs behind the baseboards---to hatch later after the exterminators warranty had lapsed. I finally lied and told them I saw a tick, and they came out right away and treated the house again, and that finally did it.
Make sure you wash his bedding in hot water to kill any left over ticks!
Maybe you could use a flea comb and get any left over ticks?


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Try removing every single flea/tick you can. I personally never had a puppy with fleas/ ticks that young. But I personally like using a lemon/lime and just rub it against their skin. And it seems like it helps for them to "appear" You might not feel comfortable rubbing the pup with lemon. But just keep searching him.


----------



## Sm1198 (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks,my sister who has a way with dogs came and she removed and cleaned his ears and applied a little bit of antiseptic with cotton...i could see the look of relief on his face,besides that i would do what you recommended for his body and sheets


----------



## Sm1198 (Oct 9, 2017)

Tomorrow he will ne 6 weeks old and the vet said he will be administrating a 7 in 1 shot..any things to look out for after he gets his shot.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sm1198 said:


> Tomorrow he will ne 6 weeks old and the vet said he will be administrating a 7 in 1 shot..any things to look out for after he gets his shot.


Don't do multi shots! You wont be able to determine what he is allergic too. Do individual shots and wait 3 weeks in between. That way you do not stress his immune system and you can determine any reactions.


----------



## Sm1198 (Oct 9, 2017)

I've asked him about the same,but he says it wont be a problem..what should i do now


----------



## Sm1198 (Oct 9, 2017)

He has been taking care of all the dogs i had since childhood,my other chihuahua,she is 3 years old and he did all what had to be done.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

That's your call! I titer and only give individual vaccines or Distemper parvo combo on occasion. 7 in 1 sounds like way too much for me. What 7 vaccines are they?


----------



## Sm1198 (Oct 9, 2017)

http://pets.thenest.com/kind-shots-chihuahua-need-9788.html

hepatitis, adenovirus cough, canine distemper, parainfluenza and parvovirus and some kinds of leptospirosis.


----------



## Sm1198 (Oct 9, 2017)

I can tell him to administer the 5 in 1 shot,and leave out the other two for later...will that be okay?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I do not vaccinate for Lepto. Here is why:

The Leptospirosis Vaccine: Why It Doesn't Work - Dogs Naturally Magazine

[UPDATED] Read This Before You Vaccinate For Lepto - Dogs Naturally Magazine

I also do not vaccinate for kennel cough aka adenovirus cough. It is pointless and I do not board my dogs. 

Kennel Cough: Natural Prevention of the Canine Cold - Dogs Naturally Magazine

We titer test (Blood immunity test) for Distemper and Parvo then give a vaccine if need be. We do give the required Rabies but my Chi BG will hopefully be medically exempt this year as she has horrible reactions to it.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would live out the lepto and the kennel cough for the above reasons. My chihuahua babies all had the 1-5 vaccine, and all had a reaction! One had to have some pain medication the next day she was so sore. They all recovered nicely in a few days, but they were all older--9-10-12 weeks. 6 weeks is such a young age. Could you ask the vet about titers, or just wait a little while?


----------



## Sm1198 (Oct 9, 2017)

I will ask him about titters and ill do one thing,ill take my vaccines records of my 1st chi and ill ask him to follow the same schedule...this will be okay right?


----------



## Sm1198 (Oct 9, 2017)

As my first chi was also of 6 weeks when she got her first shots.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

What vaccines did your first chi receive?


----------



## Sm1198 (Oct 9, 2017)

She also recieved the 7 in 1...i took him to the vet,he administered the same to the new pup...he is fine,eating,playing and sleeping.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The pup may not feel so good tonight and tomorrow. Just warning you. It will pass, but the pup may be miserable. And then again, maybe he won't! Time will tell.


----------



## Sm1198 (Oct 9, 2017)

Its been 11 hours since he was vaccinated...its 5 am...just gave him his food and the night is almost over...he is still eating happily and playing with me especially biting as his new teeth are comming...he is pooping normally,i think that now he will be just fine...what do you think?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

That's great!! Some pups just seem that nothing ever happened, and others like mine have reactions. 

By the way, did the ticks make this baby anemic? My Irish Setter was quite anemic due to a very heavy infestation. I picked 80 ticks off and in her ears alone! I could have killed my brother! I didn't know what ticks were---I was 14 or 15 and thought they were 'skin tags' until I saw a big fat pregnant tick move! We rushed her to the vet, and he dipped her, but the house took another 3 years to clear.


----------



## Sm1198 (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh my sister had the same problem with her german shepherd..no,there was 1 tick each in his ear abd eggs and other than that around 20 small ticks over his body..i removed all of them,he's full of energy...sometimes when he wakes up on the middle of the night and doesent let me sleep...my older chi used to sleep the whole night.


----------



## Sm1198 (Oct 9, 2017)

Any name suggestions for him...he is black with a little bit of white and brown paws.


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

Sm1198 said:


> He has been taking care of all the dogs i had since childhood,my other chihuahua,she is 3 years old and he did all what had to be done.




For future reference, don’t give more than one shot at a time. 

I refuse to allow my vet to give multiple shots at once. The only one I give multiple is the distemper parvo combo, and I give nothing else with that one. 

I wait two weeks between shots. There have been reported cases of healthy dogs who have died as a result of multiple shots at once. 

If your vet refuses to do this, find another. 

To me, it is serious enough to take this drastic measure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

Here is something to read. 
http://www.dogs4dogs.com/blog/2009/09/30/vaccinating-small-dogs-risks-vets-arent-revealing/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

And another. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6&set=a.1305659220215.38144.1792580213&type=3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Just for future reference, soap will kill ticks. Dab on a bit of liquid soap and the tick should let go to try and avoid suffocating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

